# The Air War Nobody Told You About - Combat Aircraft, March 2004



## Jank (Jan 18, 2007)

This is an entertaining read concerning P-47's slugging it out in the ground attack role. - (See link below for story) -

*The Air War Nobody Told You About*
_P-47 Thunderbolts on the Continent of Europe, 1944-45_
Combat Aircraft, March 2004 
by Robert F. Dorr and Thomas D. Jones 

The Air War Nobody Told You About


----------

